# NHL Lockout is Over



## Steve French (Jan 6, 2013)

Well pretty much. Still got some paperwork and bullshit to get through.



> *[h=1]NHL, NHLPA agree to framework of new CBA[/h]Sunday, 01.06.2013 / 7:27 AM / News
> [h=3]By Shawn P. Roarke - NHL.com Senior Managing Editor[/h]
> NEW YORK -- The National Hockey League and the National Hockey League Players' Association reached agreement on the framework of a new Collective Bargaining Agreement early Sunday morning.*
> *After a marathon 16-plus hour negotiating session at the Sofitel Hotel that began Saturday afternoon, the sides announced an agreement in principle shortly after 6 a.m. Sunday.*
> ...


----------



## Ecips (Jan 6, 2013)

It's about time


----------



## buster8813 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yay? Fuck them, 3 lockouts in like 10 years.. Meh.. Once that scumbag Bettman is out I'll enjoy some hockey again but till then I'm not really caring for it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2013)

Big deal!!!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 6, 2013)

Now the question is will anyone watch. I used to be a huge hockey fan. After the previous lockout they made a bunch of changes in the rules to try to get the fans to come back. I could live with doing away with the rule about no two line passes, but I thought having a shootout to decide who wins games that are tied at the end of regulation sucked. It pissed me off that they were deciding who wins games by doing something other than playing the game. From my perspective that is similar to the NBA having the players play a game of H-O-R-S-E, or just having a free throw shooting contest to determine a winner of games tied at the end of the 4th quarter. It would also be like the MLB deciding who wins games tied after nine innings by having a home run derby. All that crap lost me as a fan and I can only imagine what changes they might add this time around.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 6, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> Now the question is will anyone watch. I used to be a huge hockey fan. After the previous lockout they made a bunch of changes in the rules to try to get the fans to come back. I could live with doing away with the rule about no two line passes, but I thought having a shootout to decide who wins games that are tied at the end of regulation sucked. It pissed me off that they were deciding who wins games by doing something other than playing the game. From my perspective that is similar to the NBA having the players play a game of H-O-R-S-E, or just having a free throw shooting contest to determine a winner of games tied at the end of the 4th quarter. It would also be like the MLB deciding who wins games tied after nine innings by having a home run derby. All that crap lost me as a fan and I can only imagine what changes they might add this time around.


I'll watch b/c the NFL no longer resembles the game I once knew, and baseball is 3 months away.


----------



## madmonk (Jan 6, 2013)

I stoped watching hockey when they started hiring Euro trash and fucking crybaby primadonnas-actually,I havent watched any sports now in 35 or so yrs-Id rather be doing something other than sitting in front of the TV.(Now I sit for hours in front of the computer?)I have convinced myself that this is healthier.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet! The Wild *will* raise the cup this year, after all...


----------



## PathofTime420 (Jan 10, 2013)

lol @ The Wild raising the cup this year. I didn't know that Zach Parise brings that degree of hope


----------



## D.tea (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, we got a bunch of negative people here...look up brotha. Fantasy hockey mofos! 
Draft was today, did ok. Commissioner of a league for my friends and I. 

Anyway, to brighten the thread a bit, and perhaps get some hockey fans to be a little glad to have a their sport back. 
Game on, bitches.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 17, 2013)

I will definitely watch, I love getting stoned and watching hockey. GOOO Toronto Marijuana Leafs. As much as they suck we love to watch the boys in blue.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Get ready LA:

[video=youtube;FV8B1J8J2hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV8B1J8J2hg[/video]

What, you think Hollywood is the only place films are produced?...kidding.


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Minnesota's gonna stomp some Avalanche ass this Saturday!


----------



## backyardagain (Jan 18, 2013)

to bad I work all day tomorrow... dvr is gonna be on overdrive.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 18, 2013)

One more sleep!


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 21, 2013)

LEAFS VS SABRES.......tonite. Going to be a great game. Leafs have a good chance of going back to their old ways, probably 95% chance but i am stoned so its all good. Hopefully I'm wrong and it's 2-0 leafs taking em off to a good start of the season.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2013)

Go Sharks!!!! 7 and 0.... what an incredible start to a very short season... Hope they can maintain for the rest of it!!!
stay high
SH420


----------



## BrewsNBuds (Feb 10, 2013)

Bruins are looking good (8-1-1) First Place in the East. I like this old school format, where you only play the other teams in your league (in this case, your conference). Plus there's a ton of games on the calendar with fewer days off; more games to watch.

So glad hockey is back. IMO there's not enough herb in the world to make watching the NBA entertaining.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 10, 2013)

BrewsNBuds said:


> Bruins are looking good (8-1-1) First Place in the East. I like this old school format, where you only play the other teams in your league (in this case, your conference). Plus there's a ton of games on the calendar with fewer days off; more games to watch.
> 
> So glad hockey is back. IMO there's not enough herb in the world to make watching the NBA entertaining.


Nothing like some good hockey, and when they playoffs come the games get 10x more fun and thrilling to watch as the suspense rises.
Fuck your bruins though! my leafs are in 2nd right under you fuckers, we are coming for the top


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2013)

BrewsNBuds said:


> Bruins are looking good (8-1-1) First Place in the East. I like this old school format, where you only play the other teams in your league (in this case, your conference). Plus there's a ton of games on the calendar with fewer days off; more games to watch.
> 
> So glad hockey is back. IMO there's not enough herb in the world to make watching the NBA entertaining.


See you in June, and welcome to Hawkeytown:

[video=youtube;0-7pNCoW1yk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-7pNCoW1yk[/video]


----------



## BrewsNBuds (Feb 16, 2013)

How many points is good enough for a slot in the Stanley Cup Playoffs this year?


----------



## SBR (Feb 17, 2013)

Go Habs Go


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 17, 2013)

How did you like that 6-0 pounding the Leafs gave the Habs last Sat? Love seeing them getting booed off the ice in their own barn! Go Leafs Go!


----------



## SBR (Feb 18, 2013)

The make me laughs are nothing but bottom feeding cellar dwellers, the last time the leafs were in the playoffs the last pope resigned!


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah Yeah, Habs beat the Bruins tonight! 10 games left but tonight already had a playoff feel to it!


----------

